# and sometimes.......you get a surprise



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the place to come for incentive and inspiration with the best instructors and designers from around the world who generously share their expertise and encouragement.

And having a place to share your creativity and hard work is one of the priceless features of KP.

Many of us do the things we do as an outlet for artistic expression combined with a need to nurture so the joy we get is seeing smiles on happy recipients' faces.

Once in a while, the unexpected happens. Someone takes notice of one of your completed projects with an eye of one who knows what went into it. Appreciation from a fellow crafter takes the compliment to a whole new level.

This post is to encourage those who've never taken their work to the county fair or won a blue ribbon prize. You just never know when someone somewhere will see something you've made and ask if they can feature it on their blog.

That's what happened to me when I got an e-mail from Sara of http://www.illuminatecrochet.blogspot.com/ asking if she could use my hat. *Was I ever flabbergasted!*

And of course my first thought was to share my good news with my friends on KP who continually lead by example and encourage others to take on new challenges to expand our learning and enhance our skills.

Thank you KP making me a much better knitter and crocheter and giving me a place to come every day to share the victories and temporary defeats. 

May GOD bless you all.

Pearl


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

How wonderful for you. I just took a look and this was well deserved by you. I love your hats.


----------



## ditto (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

The hats are beautiful and you have the perfect models for them. Great job making the pattern work perfectly for your family's needs.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, Karen. It certainly was a surprise that I didn't see coming. The original designer of the Divine Hat, Sarah Arnold, deserves all the credit. In Ravelry's list there are 5367 projects, and it's in 4688 queues of people who plan on making this hat. 

It is such a fun and easy pattern, I highly recommend it to anyone. Of course knowing it was a sure shot with my DIL and GD provided all the incentive I needed.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

kool !


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is very exciting-I am very pleased for you. Your hats are great and the models are extra special.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great news indeed!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yah, go girl. That's wonderful and very cute hats.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

The changes that you made to make this hat uniquely yours are very pleasing. Congratulations on the honors you received, so richly deserved.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I can think of no one more deserving! You are rocking in a good chair!!!! I am so proud of you and just wanted to say congratulations to you!!! Now, I shall go and have a look at the blog to make sure it worthy of your hat!!!
Blowing hugs to you!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I posted the first message 2 times someway or another, so, I am just going to use it to say that I went and checked out the hat ......... it was beautiful on the heads of two pretty ladies. If that is your daughter and grand daughter, you are a lucky, lucky lady! The hats look great on both of them.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic!!! You and the baby are gorgeous!!! You did a fabulous job making the hats!!1


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Your hats are beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh how wonderful for you!! I am delighted you are sharing this with us! You certainly do beautiful work and although I am not a squid lover, I love that hook case, it's just so adorable!! Congratulations and keep shining and being the bright star you are as an inspiration to the rest of us who are still trying hard to "arrive" at being able to crochet. =)


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

How wonderful! its a lovely hat i can understand why she put it up on her blog Congratulations for having your work featured


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Your hats deserve to be there, very well done to you, congratulations.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats. So nice a compliment.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Just took a look at the pictures and your work is lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

wonderful !!!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful hat!! Congrats on your new found fame!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your nice surprise - well deserved!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

hats and models are both outstanding!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful ladies...beautiful hats..i like the way the hats fit the heads.
Blessings


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

outstanding...you go girl!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations but well deserved yor hats are lovely.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> This is the place to come for incentive and inspiration with the best instructors and designers from around the world who generously share their expertise and encouragement.
> 
> And having a place to share your creativity and hard work is one of the priceless features of KP.
> 
> ...


Pearl,

I understand how you feel. Not long after I joined Ravelry, I had posted a pic and details of a pair of mittens I had made. I received an email from them asking if they could feature my mittens. I was so THRILLED. I was sharing this with all my family. It felt so WONDERFUL to be recognized in such a manner . Yep, post your work where ever you can. Surprises do happen at the least expected time.
Carole


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, Carole, I'd love to see your mittens. Would you mind sharing them with us here?

It is exciting when someone unexpectedly takes notice of your work and wants to share it with others.

Ravelry is where Sara found my hats and a while back Sharon Ojala from *Amigurumi to Go* saw pictures of my renditions of her Big Foot Elephant and Giraffe patterns and asked if she could add them to her posts as examples.

I LOVE her adorable patterns. She's my favorite crochet amigurumi designer and I just couldn't believe it when she honored me with such a request. It was my first major surprise and I am still amazed.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

So excited for you! Congratulations! The hats, your daughter, and granddaughter are gorgeous.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous hats and what a beautiful little one.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Wow, Carole, I'd love to see your mittens. Would you mind sharing them with us here?
> 
> It is exciting when someone unexpectedly takes notice of your work and wants to share it with others.
> 
> ...


I am happy to share the mittens. I simply modified the wrist band. I made them out of cotton.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the way the colors of the two yarns match and the contrasting fibers compliment each other. Great idea and great job. I never would have thought to use cotton. 

Thank you so much for sharing your featured project, Carole. 

I'm sure there are others out there and it would be awesome to see them as well. If any one else would like to add theirs to this post they are most welcome. 

It takes friends to help celebrate our happy surprises in life.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> Oh how wonderful for you!! I am delighted you are sharing this with us! You certainly do beautiful work and although I am not a squid lover, I love that hook case, it's just so adorable!! Congratulations and keep shining and being the bright star you are as an inspiration to the rest of us who are still trying hard to "arrive" at being able to crochet. =)


Ms. Tess, that is exactly how I feel about knitting, "still trying hard to 'arrive.'" Just thankful you wonderful knitters let me play in your corner of the world.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Well, I posted the first message 2 times someway or another, so, I am just going to use it to say that I went and checked out the hat ......... it was beautiful on the heads of two pretty ladies. If that is your daughter and grand daughter, you are a lucky, lucky lady! The hats look great on both of them.


Dear DonnieK,

There is no one in this whole wide world like you! We are both so blessed this year by having wonderful sons who married wonderful wives and gave us wonderful grandchildren so we could join the granny club!

Blessings to you and please send little Maxwell hugs and kisses from his adopted aunt Pearl.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> How wonderful for you. I just took a look and this was well deserved by you. I love your hats.


Me too, expertly done. Ann


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:thumbup:  I couldn't be more pleased for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for helping me celebrate!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful hats on two beautiful heads!
Well deserved, Pearl o' g P!
Hannet


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your hats are wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

precious! JUDE


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Way to go girl!!! Congratulations!!! Thanks for sharing your surprise!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

It's always more fun to share. Thank you.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations - that is too cool!!!


----------

